# Hello from Thailand



## Elle (May 21, 2013)

Hello. I'm a newbie  I'm from Chiang Mai, Thailand. 
I just got a bee hive from my uncle 10 days ago. He gave me a Taiwanese style hive. There're 3 comb but no queen 

I took a beekeeper class in March and I'm interested being a beekeeper. I don't have field experience yet. 
I hope I could discussed and share the experience with you guys here


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck to you!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! I hope they make a queen before they die.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy your stay! I have a friend on another forum that lives there, too. He has a weather station and web site.

http://thaiwx.yolasite.com/


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think you have a lot of different kinds of honey bees there. Cerana, florea and dorsata are probably most of them. Mellifera are quite different in many ways.


----------



## Elle (May 21, 2013)

My uncle told me mostly we(in asia) have Italian bees.

I have Taiwanese style hive. I wanted to have top bar hive but not sure if it would be good since the weather here is different from Western country and the humid as well.
So, for now I guess I'll stick with the Taiwanese style. Maybe If I have more bees I'll try TBH


----------



## cheekypriscilla (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome,

Do you have any pictures of a Taiwanese style hive?


----------



## Elle (May 21, 2013)

you can check it out at gallery forum 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...e-style-hives-in-Thailand&p=944877#post944877


----------



## Elle (May 21, 2013)

I posted some picture of my hives at gallery forum


----------



## johnhi30 (Apr 1, 2012)

Elle said:


> My uncle told me mostly we(in asia) have Italian bees.
> 
> I have Taiwanese style hive. I wanted to have top bar hive but not sure if it would be good since the weather here is different from Western country and the humid as well.
> So, for now I guess I'll stick with the Taiwanese style. Maybe If I have more bees I'll try TBH


Hi Elle, we were in Chiang Mai late last year, very nice part of the world and would love to get back there again, we were amazed at the huge numbers of very small bees on all the flower bushes. Not at all like the bees back home in NZ probably only half the size of our bees.


----------

